# Diamond Pedals are out of business?



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Didn't read nothing about it here so here we are... Sad news for sure! 
https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/diamond-pedals-update.2295882/


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Shit! That is sad news for sure. They were great to deal with. They made some very good and reliable pedals.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Why wouldn't they announce it themselves?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Why wouldn't they announce it themselves?


I don't know the back story but they areout of the loop regarding communication since june. Maybe something sad happened, illness or something else.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Ti-Ron said:


> I don't know the back story but they areout of the loop regarding communication since june. Maybe something sad happened, illness or something else.


Perhaps. I don't want to seem insenstitive or flippant, but the company likely has more than one employee that could make such an important announcement. If they haven't been communicating since June - and they haven't given notice that they're out of business - I find it really strange. I don't have any of their pedals, but I've only heard good things about the company. I certainly wish them all well.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

That is really too bad. Great company with great products and customer service. I wish them all the best.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The owner/designer, Mike-something, does not like *live* in Nova Scotia from what I understand. I visited Diamond in Dartmouth, pre-pandemic on a lazy Friday afternoon, and spent a big chunk of that afternoon with the production manager, Aimish. We had a lovely chat. I was impressed that so much of their production - legending enclosures, etching and stuffing boards (they drilled them out on the premises) - was actually done locally in Dartmouth. Someone on this forum has noted that Aimish has gone on to another gig. How much of Diamond's "evaporation" is pandemic-related, I have no idea. But it stands to reason that if Nova Scotia had a lockdown, and a significant chunk of their production was done locally, that in tandem with supply-chain issues, may have strangled them sufficiently to require at least going on hiatus until solutions to all these obstacles could be found. As I've noted in other posts, it's not like they didn't have an in-demand product that could be flying off the shelves once it gets back ON the shelves.

But there's always something going on behind the scenes, that we don't know about. Doesn't have to be tawdry or anything. It just has to be an obstacle that wouldn't have occurred to us.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

It's tough to run a business. Huge money going out all the time. It never stops. They get a flow going. Hundreds of thousands going out, and hopefully the same or more coming back in. It can be a real juggling act balancing all the payments.The shutdowns would have knocked that balancing off it's axis.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Yet their website is still up and no mention of of this...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

knight_yyz said:


> Yet their website is still up and no mention of of this...


I was looking at the World Trade Center website when the second tower collapsed in 2001. I can assure you the existence of a website and ongoing viability of a business are completely disconnected.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You would think when a business dies they stop paying website fees and then the site dies..


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> You would think when a business dies they stop paying website fees and then the site dies..


most of my web clients pre-pay their hosting and domain fees for 2-3 years


----------



## guitar-gord (Nov 21, 2010)

What a bummer! Love Diamond pedals. Aimish just recalibrated my ML2 in June, guess I got that done just in time! Such great folks, I wish them all well.


----------



## fendervox (Jan 31, 2017)

Any chance/speculation that another company could buy them out/take them over? It would be great to see their pedals carry on!


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

mhammer said:


> The owner/designer, Mike-something, does not like *live* in Nova Scotia from what I understand. I visited Diamond in Dartmouth, pre-pandemic on a lazy Friday afternoon, and spent a big chunk of that afternoon with the production manager, Aimish. We had a lovely chat. I was impressed that so much of their production - legending enclosures, etching and stuffing boards (they drilled them out on the premises) - was actually done locally in Dartmouth. Someone on this forum has noted that Aimish has gone on to another gig. How much of Diamond's "evaporation" is pandemic-related, I have no idea. But it stands to reason that if Nova Scotia had a lockdown, and a significant chunk of their production was done locally, that in tandem with supply-chain issues, may have strangled them sufficiently to require at least going on hiatus until solutions to all these obstacles could be found. As I've noted in other posts, it's not like they didn't have an in-demand product that could be flying off the shelves once it gets back ON the shelves.
> 
> But there's always something going on behind the scenes, that we don't know about. Doesn't have to be tawdry or anything. It just has to be an obstacle that wouldn't have occurred to us.


I once tried to buy a vintage mountain bike suspension fork from Aimish on another page. The deal didn’t end up happening but he was a lovely fella. This is sad news.


----------

